# Two Weeks old and Growing Bigger



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

They are becoming right little monsters, they all have their eyes and ears open and are just about walking, the little devils are already getting themselves into trouble. :lol:

I have started to feel teeth also coming in, so looks like weening will be on the list next, oh dear me as if they aren't messy enough.

Oh and Two have secured homes with friends of mine :thumbup:




























I'll get an update again next week before I go on holiday and then you won't see them again till the new year when I get back


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww mum looks tired in that pic, bless her, all them puppies to feed! They look very cute, can't wait to see them a lil bit older. Glad 2 of them already have homes to go to.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Pics are lovely...!! Bless them all! x


----------



## katbabe (Dec 10, 2008)

oh wow theres loads of them they are so cute. i love there lil collars


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Theyre beautiful! omg this always happens to me haha! Ive been looking for a husky for months, bought my kelpie X on tuesday coz we couldnt find any huskys close enough, now i found you litter in the same city as me  
Wouldnt swap my puppy now though lol.And ive always got my aunties Sibe haha.
Best of luck finding them all lovely new homes, theyre all beautiful, including mum! 
xx


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW the puppies are so adorable, you should be so proud.

I'm seriously going to try and persuade my mum and OH to let me have one!!!

Speak to you later :thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Aimee-x said:


> Theyre beautiful! omg this always happens to me haha! Ive been looking for a husky for months, bought my kelpie X on tuesday coz we couldnt find any huskys close enough, now i found you litter in the same city as me
> Wouldnt swap my puppy now though lol.And ive always got my aunties Sibe haha.
> Best of luck finding them all lovely new homes, theyre all beautiful, including mum!
> xx


I know how you feel, i'd been looking for a sibe for years and yet somehow I have ended up with a springer and a malamute , I can't complain at least I got a husky sort of dog :lol:

The pups are English springer spaniel x Alaskan malamute


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tamsin said:


> WOW the puppies are so adorable, you should be so proud.
> 
> I'm seriously going to try and persuade my mum and OH to let me have one!!!
> 
> Speak to you later :thumbup1:


That would be fantastic if you could :arf:

I'm really pleased how much interest people ar etaking to these guys, I feel bad that I can't keep one


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know how you feel, i'd been looking for a sibe for years and yet somehow I have ended up with a springer and a malamute , I can't complain at least I got a husky sort of dog :lol:
> 
> The pups are English springer spaniel x Alaskan malamute


Oh i see, i thought she looked a little big built to be a Sibe. Yeah ive been looking for one too, my auntie who also lives in plymouth has a gorgeous 3 year old 
Aww the pups are adorable! Dont worry, i was after a sibe and now ive ended up with a Kelpie X B.Collie. Love her to bits though, glad i got her instead now really.
Keep us updated on the pups, really interested to see how they get on 
xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Aimee-x said:


> Oh i see, i thought she looked a little big built to be a Sibe. Yeah ive been looking for one too, my auntie who also lives in plymouth has a gorgeous 3 year old
> Aww the pups are adorable! Dont worry, i was after a sibe and now ive ended up with a Kelpie X B.Collie. Love her to bits though, glad i got her instead now really.
> Keep us updated on the pups, really interested to see how they get on
> xx


Sounds grogus, I love both kelpie and colies. oo a sibe in plymouth, i've yet to meet one :arf:

Best way too the difference between a sibe and malamute is the ears; Sibes ears are on top of the head and very pointed, kinda like this ^~^ unlike malamutes who's are more upside down U shaped and on the side of their head.


----------



## Dee2uk (Oct 27, 2008)

Arhh congratulations Mummy dog,WOW you've got your hands full for christmas,good luck with your little fur babies xx


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------

